# just what I thought



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.shawnmccadden.com/rrpedi...the-rrp-rule-on-businesses?source=Blog_Email_[Latest%20Survey%20on%20the]


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Last paragraph of the article:

"It is sad to think that the “experts” appointed to protect our children designed and created this rule knowing that they could not afford to enforce it. The rule does however provide them with additional job security, something legitimate contractors can’t say it has done for them."

Exactly why the gov't needs to stay out of the small business sector.


----------

